# Mon iPad s'éteint et se rallume tout seul



## salocin88 (10 Mai 2015)

bonjour mon problème est dans le titre. J'ai voulu contacter le service assistance d'Apple mais ne veulent pas me répondre car appareil plus sous garantie que doive faire?


----------



## Larme (10 Mai 2015)

Un peu plus de précisions :
Il s'éteint/allume quand tu fais un truc en particulier, cela pourrait être une sorte de crash du système.
Sans rien faire en particulier ? Cela pourrait-être un soucis de batterie, est-il branché à ce moment-là ?


----------



## salocin88 (10 Mai 2015)

Non cela ce passe sans rien faire de particulier ( sur une application ou sur internet) il n'était pas branché quand cela c'est passer


----------



## adixya (10 Mai 2015)

Tu devrais restaurer l'iPad pour voir si il y a toujours le problème, auquel cas ce serait un problème de matériel et non pas du logiciel système...


----------



## salocin88 (10 Mai 2015)

D'accord je vais le restaurer merci de vos réponses


----------



## salocin88 (10 Mai 2015)

D'accord je vais le restaurer merci de vos réponses


----------



## salocin88 (10 Mai 2015)

D'accord je vais le restaurer merci de vos réponses


----------



## salocin88 (10 Mai 2015)

D'accord je vais le restaurer merci de vos réponses


----------

